# How to use slrn in unicode environment ?!

## FrekoDing

Hi,

I want to use slrn on my Gentoo system (2007.0) but impossible to display all characters due to my unicode environment.

It seems the stable version of slrn (0.9.8.1) depends of slang  (stable : 1.4.9-r2)

The Slang 2.x provides Unicode support but it is hard masked...

How to do to have fully fonctionnal slrn with unicode support ?!

Any overlay ? any hack ?

Thnks for your help   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FrekoDing

I answer myself after a quick search...

By setting the term with LC_ALL=fr_FR and LANG=fr_FR and launching slrn,

no problem with special characters like accents !   :Very Happy: 

But another problem : I'm using putty with screen.

These two applications are setting to use Unicode environment.

How to do to set unicode on all screen windows (or tabs, I don't know how to name them   :Confused:  ) and use fr_FR encoding on ONLY one window (or tab) screen ?!

Thanks for your help.

Regards.   :Smile: 

----------

